# What do you feed your shrimp?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I have a shrimp tank with cherry shrimp(lots-one just had babies!) and an orange bee shrimp and a crs and a black diamond crystal shrimp  i feed them Hikari Shrimp Cuisine , and sometimes they seem to like the fish flake food too ... But since I am newer to shrimp keeping Id love to know what you guys feed your shrimps? What brands/types and any homemade foods? What do they really love?  
Thanks!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

They eat pretty much anything. Personally I fed mine small pieces of flakes food, they don't eat much, chance are you'll overfeed, they are nearly never underfed. You can supplement with broiled cucumber or zucchini once in a while. I had one attack a white worm, it was the funniest thing but my convict cichlid ate them both whole T.T, note to self, never keep them with larger fish ahaha. I am planning to breed them and maybe breed guppies and use them to feed my fish.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Currently Feed them Hikari Shrimp Cuisine, I just bought my Almonds leaves from Menageries today, so I may toss one in there... I heard they can pretty much eat any leaf... I kno people that use Oak, Maple.

Some people like stated above, feed Cucumber, Zucchini.. 
I've seen people have 6 different meals (1 each day), then use Sunday as a ''off'' food day.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I feed my little shrimpies HBH Lobster and Crab Bites, Hikari Shrimp Cuisine, and Algae Wafers. I think the Hikari shrimp cuisine is a waste of money, or I paid way too much for it. I paid like $8 at Big Al’s for me, it was one of those “OMG SOMETHING FOR MY SHRIMP!” purchases. My shrimp love the HBH stuff.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

would feeding them carrot enhance the redness of the cherries? i feed my shrimp carrot once a week. they seem to like it or maybe they only eat it because theres no other food. lol


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hehe  
id like to try and boil some veggies for them as a treat once in a while  might try that HBH lobster and crab bites too since it seems alot of peoples shrimp here like it 
 Ya that hikari stuff is expensive lol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Hehe
> id like to try and boil some veggies for them as a treat once in a while  might try that HBH lobster and crab bites too since it seems alot of peoples shrimp here like it
> Ya that hikari stuff is expensive lol


I like to use the the algae wafers 3 times a week, HBH twice a week, either zuccihini if I have some on hand or the Hikari. I usually starve them for one day a week, I haven't fed them in a while because I've been trying to get them to clean my tank of algae.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone feed them calcium tablets? I was told that they are very beneficial to shrimp and snails.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Does anyone feed them calcium tablets? I was told that they are very beneficial to shrimp and snails.


I can see how it's beneficial to them because of their shells, but according to that logic then the Vitamin D3 supplement for some reptiles should also be as beneficial, assuming there are no elements deadly to shrimp in them. I've also never heard of anyone using calcium tablets, I think I should do an experiment with them some time in the future with red cherries.


----------



## neovision (Jun 11, 2010)

in the past I've fed my cherry and tiger bee shrimp Tetra Colorbits I think they now call them Tetra Color Granules. I mixed that with HBH Veggie Wafers and would sometimes toss in some fresh algaefied rocks for them to pick at algae and bugs in the rocks...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

all this talk of shrimp makes me want to get some, sheesh!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

how much do you feed your shrimp? Id say i have approximately 18 small shrimp, maybe a few more babies in there too... I got them that HBH crab and lobster bites( they love it!) so how many of those little pellets should they be fetting each day, i dont want to overfeed


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> how much do you feed your shrimp? Id say i have approximately 18 small shrimp, maybe a few more babies in there too... I got them that HBH crab and lobster bites( they love it!) so how many of those little pellets should they be fetting each day, i dont want to overfeed


I'd put in about 4. I've seen my red cherries fight over it before. xD
One of them was eating, moved back and someone else began to eat the HBH food, the one that moved back then jumped onto the thief trying to pull it off.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

4 pellets for 18 shrimp? Lol i probably was overfeeding then, i was thinking each shrimpy would like to have his own pellet heheh


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Food is the most important component of good fish/invert keeping after water quality. Always splurge for high quality foods.

If I were to run a shrimp tank right now I'd make sure to include some montmilliorite clay (available from people on here just make a looking for post in the trade section). This clay is used by asian shrimp breeders. It puts useful minerals and traces into the water that the shrimp can use. I'd probably feed Shirakura. It's some of the best stuff available locally. If you buy the big foil bag it isn't too bad. It'll last months.

Always put your unused dry food in the freezer. Only take out enough for about two weeks at a time. Once you open the container, it starts to oxydize. Ever notice how potato chips taste like crapp after the bag's been open for a week? Even if you use a clip to keep the air out?


----------

